# Angel um Roermond, Maastricht...etc



## SmokaLot (23. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Zusammen!|wavey:

Ich war gestern mit einen Kolegen in Roermond wo wir uns den Vispas geholt haben. Natürlich konnten wir auch nicht anders als direkt ans Wasser zu gehen! Leider ohne erfolg...#t aber wie soll es auch anders sein bei diesen Wassermengen, ohne Boot ,dieser Jahreszeit und 0 Plan wo tiefe Stellen in Ufernähe sind oder andere Winterhotspots... Also sind wir ein kleines Stückchen die Roer und Maas mit der Spinnrute abgelaufen (wie gesagt Erfolglos)

Also meine Bitte:
Ob mir (bzw. uns) jemand ein paar Tips für gute Uferstellen oder anderes geben könnte.:m
Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!!!!
Daniel


----------



## Udo561 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angel um Roermond, Maastricht...etc*

Hi ,
Vispas für 2011 ?
Oder den für 2010 noch ?
Na ja , mit dem für 2011 darfste noch nicht angeln und der 2010 ist ja voll die Verschwendung 

Ist schwer zut Zeit etwas vom Ufer aus zu fangen , muss mit deinen Ködern zumindest bis zur Kante hinkommen und die liegt je nach Maasabschnitt 20-30 meter weit.
Aber da steht zumindest noch Zander.
Und die nehmen zur Zeit auch nur ganz langsam geführte Köder 
Gruß Udo


----------



## BSZocher (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angel um Roermond, Maastricht...etc*



SmokaLot schrieb:


> ...
> Also meine Bitte:
> Ob mir (bzw. uns) jemand ein paar Tips für gute Uferstellen oder anderes geben könnte.:m
> Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!!!!
> Daniel



Moin!
Boardsuche bekannt???
Lies dir http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=101263  mal durch.....DA steht genug drin. |wavey:


----------



## Janni0384 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angel um Roermond, Maastricht...etc*

@*SmokaLot*

Sucht euch ruhige Abschnitte oder Seitenarme und dann nur mit totem Köderfisch am Grund oder kurz über Grund.
Alles andere macht jetzt als Uferangler kaum Sinn.
Und nicht nach 1-2 Stunden aufgeben.
Irgendwann kommt ein Biss...

Gruß Jan


----------



## SmokaLot (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angel um Roermond, Maastricht...etc*

Natürlich den 2011er Vispas hab extra bei der sportvisserijnederland nachgefragt den lezten Monat 2010 darf man den schon benutzen!!!

Hab nen paar Gummis Gestern getestet aber mit der Weite wird das glaube ich schon eng...
wir hatten erst überlegt in den hafen de rosslag zu fahren leider war der vereist..


----------



## Udo561 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angel um Roermond, Maastricht...etc*



SmokaLot schrieb:


> wir hatten erst überlegt in den hafen de rosslag zu fahren leider war der vereist..



Und genau so sieht das mit anderen Häfen und Seitenarmen auch aus .
Ich sehe es hier ja bei mir -2 Grad , Gewässer bleibt über Nacht offen , -3 Grad Gewässer friert über Nacht zu.
Und so ändert sich das täglich.
Meine Fische in den letzten Tagen, egal ob Zander oder Hecht habe ich  nur noch mit Köderfisch fangen können.
Auf Gummi geht nur noch was direkt an der Kante und dann auch nur bei ganz langsamer führung direkt über Grund.
Gruß Udo


----------



## SmokaLot (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angel um Roermond, Maastricht...etc*

danke für die vielen schnellen antworten!!!
Also sollte ich nen eisfreien seitenarm oder hafen (der auch beangelt werden darf) suchen und es da mit Köfi versuchen ...ok Danke nochmal!!!!! das hilft mir schon alles sehr ....


----------



## alizander1 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angel um Roermond, Maastricht...etc*



SmokaLot schrieb:


> Natürlich den 2011er Vispas hab extra bei der sportvisserijnederland nachgefragt den lezten Monat 2010 darf man den schon benutzen!!!


 

|kopfkrat Wag ich zu bezweifeln....

Lasst euch dabei nicht erwischen, könnte teuer werden.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angel um Roermond, Maastricht...etc*



alizander1 schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Wag ich zu bezweifeln....
> 
> Lasst euch dabei nicht erwischen, könnte teuer werden.


 
Denke ich auch#c


----------



## minus1 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angel um Roermond, Maastricht...etc*

....Versuch macht kluch....:q


----------



## jogibaer1996 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angel um Roermond, Maastricht...etc*



minus1 schrieb:


> ....Versuch macht kluch....:q


 
tja, oder arm :q


----------



## SmokaLot (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angel um Roermond, Maastricht...etc*

oder wer nicht fragt bleibt dumm!!!...und ich weiss ja wohl was ich und wo ich nachgefragt hab deshalb sollte ich mir keine gedanken machen...habs sogar schwarz auf weiss !!! aber das ist ja eh nicht euer problem und war ja auch nicht das thema hier  
...mein problem ist jetzt auch ehr... ich wollt morgen früh los wo bekomm ich köfis her...


----------



## jogibaer1996 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angel um Roermond, Maastricht...etc*

hm... lass uns mal scharf überlegen...
Ach, ich habs!!
Morgen im Angelgeschäft kaufen!


----------



## SmokaLot (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angel um Roermond, Maastricht...etc*

ach im angelgeschäft!?!?!  dachte als erstes an nen schuhladen nur die haben alle leider nicht um 7 auf... und vor ort kenne ich keinen schuhladen desshalb meine frage


----------



## jogibaer1996 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angel um Roermond, Maastricht...etc*

tja, was soll man machen, entweder später angeln gehen, oder halt eineisfreies Gewässer suchen (z.B. die Maas), anfüttern und dann versuchen, ein paar Köfis zu fangen...


----------



## SmokaLot (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angel um Roermond, Maastricht...etc*

jaja so siehts halt aus... da hast du recht! ich denke kaufen wäre trotzdem halt noch etwas schneller und vorallem sicherer!


----------



## jogibaer1996 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angel um Roermond, Maastricht...etc*

jo, denke auch.
Ich fahr gleich mal zum Vereinssee, mal schauen, wie dick das Eis ist...
Aber mehr als 7 cm wird es noch nicht sein. Ab 10 cm werden dann Köfis gefangen:q

Wenn du noch Köfis für spätere Angeln brauchst, geh mal auf www.koederfischversand.de , da kannst du u.A. kleine Maränen bestellen, das sind top Köfis für Zander...

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## SmokaLot (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angel um Roermond, Maastricht...etc*

ja wollt... und werde ich glaube auch mal machen dort bestellen ...ist versand etc. dort alles ok?


----------



## wilhelm (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angel um Roermond, Maastricht...etc*

Hallo SmokaLot,
ja der Versand funktioniert einwandfrei, und auch die Köderfische haben eine sehr gute Qualität.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------

